# Anyone ever buy a used grip?



## ahsanford (Jun 28, 2016)

I've never wanted a grip for my 5D3 badly enough to pony up some $275 for it -- but I also don't want third party 'almost as good' knockoffs -- I'd prefer the real thing with full functionality and solid build quality.

I came across this listing from KEH, and lo and behold, they sell used grips:
https://www.keh.com/shop/canon-battery-grip-bg-e11-219848.html?utm_source=Affiliates&utm_medium=RAK&utm_content=k6vsMNPDi6k&ranMID=40706&ranEAID=k6vsMNPDi6k&ranSiteID=k6vsMNPDi6k-waqA7NBi0EmcSkZIl3x5Mw

Worth the gamble? Any chance this is a third party grip hiding as a first party listing? (Not that I can see in this case, but I thought I'd ask all of you.)

- A


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bought several on eBay no issues. I would rather buy used than generic and OEM new prices are sometimes absurd for what it is. I mean it's a "grip" what can really go wrong that you will not notice in 30 seconds?


----------



## slclick (Jun 28, 2016)

Get a grip!


----------



## pwp (Jun 29, 2016)

I've had one or two third party grips. Perfectly fine. Second-hand? Any high usage grip I've ever owned would be fine for anyone buying them in the unlikely event I would sell it separately to a no longer needed body.

The only grip I've ever had issues with was a genuine Canon on a 5D Classic. The screw thread on the base of the grip popped out with expensive consequences with a Black Rapid attachment screwed into it. Ouch! No more BR for me! 

-pw


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a Meike grip for my 7Dii and it was fantastic. Inexpensive, built like a rock and more reliable than the camera's AF system.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Ahsanford. 
I have bought 2 second hand grips, 1 for a 40D and 1 for a 5D, one from a local for sale site, one from a reputable retailer, both excellent. I have also bought new third party grips for 7D and 7DII, both from ebay, both Meike brand, both feel good, shutter buttons feel like the OEM grips. Had one problem, 7D grip (probably) caused some camera buttons to stop responding, the solution was to remove and refit, since that happened it has been fine for a long time. I believe I documented the issue on the forum if you want more info. 
Edit, I found my previous post with more info, apparently the problem happened twice, but the real fix was when I took the grip off rather than fiddling the switch. 
More here. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21139.msg400890#msg400890

Short answer, I wouldn't hesitate to buy used or third party. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ahsanford said:


> I've never wanted a grip for my 5D3 badly enough to pony up some $275 for it -- but I also don't want third party 'almost as good' knockoffs -- I'd prefer the real thing with full functionality and solid build quality.
> 
> I came across this listing from KEH, and lo and behold, they sell used grips:
> https://www.keh.com/shop/canon-battery-grip-bg-e11-219848.html?utm_source=Affiliates&utm_medium=RAK&utm_content=k6vsMNPDi6k&ranMID=40706&ranEAID=k6vsMNPDi6k&ranSiteID=k6vsMNPDi6k-waqA7NBi0EmcSkZIl3x5Mw
> ...


----------



## cardad (Jun 29, 2016)

I just bought a used 5Diii grip from B&H. Seems fine but I have not had a chance to really use it. I bought the Vello originally. It is garbage....the battery tray latch loosens easily and I loose power.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a third party grip for my 6d. It flexed, the shutter speed dial would not work sometimes until I would change the shutter speed on the camera then it would work on the grip again. I also had a third party grip for my 7d and the screw that mounts to body broke and I pretty much had to rip it off the camera to unscrew it. Since then, I have purchased canon grips for the 7d and my now 5d mark iii and they have both been perfect, and super sturdy. As everyones experiences are different, but from reading your posts on this forum, I would never suggest for you to purchase a third party grip. I won't again either.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 29, 2016)

As for the link, I'm pretty sure keh is very respected. I personally haven't bought anything from them. If it's worth 175 to you, I think they around 200 CDN used from my local market.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 29, 2016)

Trigger pulled.

Free shipping + 15% off promo code = $162 when all was said and done. 

Thanks, all. 

- A


----------



## mtam (Jul 16, 2016)

I have bought used grip on craigslist. I find that the best deals to have is email those that you see are selling the body with the grip. Emailing those guys and offering to buy just the grip usually leave you with the best deal. The seller will make more than just selling as a bundle. Its a Win-Win.

otherwise check ebay. best deal is usually the bidding ones instead of buy it now


----------

